# MTS + MCS + ?



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I was just wondering if everyone is matching the MTS-02, and MCS-02 with the MBS-02 or the SSS-02. I was just wondering what makes more sense. Does it cause problems to a match a MTS with a higher sensitivity to a MBS that is quite a bit lower on the sensitivity. I just didn't know if this causes level matching problems at different SPL's. The MBS-02's would match timber, but the SSS-02's match perfectly with sensitivity ratings. 

One separate question. Does anyone know if the MTS-02's will put out as much midrange volume as the STS-02? I have heard the STS-02's and they can go very loud without any problems.


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I have listened to pretty much all of them at there HQ in Ohio...granted they were the M Series 01's and the S Series 02 I will say that as long as you have the power the MTS will get as loud as you can stand. The SSS were on the table so they were not hooked up, but I found the from M Series with the SBS on side surround were awesome and that goes along with the MBS in the rear as in a 7.1. The speakers work very well together but I thought the M Series up front was much better....but as I say you need an amp that can handle some low ohms for the MTS to sound their best......and they do when you got it.


Concerning their sensitivity and such...your AVR should have no problem...


my thoughts anyway....for what I heard has me convinced i want M Series one day...but the SSS will be mixed with my Rockets in the near future.


----------



## steve1616 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have plenty of amp to drive the M series so that shouldn't be a problem. It doesn't sound like it matters much on the surrounds. I have just always heard complaints about people mixing and matching speakers in the home theater system. I know that my current setup is totally ruined because I didn't buy the center channel at the same time that I bought the left and right channels. I bought the center channel after the next series had come out. It sounds so different, and terrible. I would prefer the MBS for surround sound, but my wife will probably go crazy if she saw those huge boxes mounted on the wall. 

I heard the STS-02's and just couldn't believe that they got that much clean output at high volume levels. I was just hoping the M series would do the same. They both only have one tweeter so that should be the limiting factor, but I just wondered if the 2, 7" mids on the MTS could compete with the 4, 6" mids on the STS-02 as far as volume is concerned. I am buying the MTS regardless of this, but I was curious what to expect. If the MTS just improves upon bass extension from the STS-02's that would be a great speaker for the price, so any additional improvement is just icing on the cake.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I have the MBS-02's (used for my review) and The SSS-01 surrounds. There is a great match between them. AS far as power to the speakers, you will be able to get them as loud as you can stand without much trouble. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I will like to add concerning the S Series, there is a fella at the SVS HQ down in the basement that assembles the subs, and he has pair of the STS01's along with a "Classic in my book" PB12/2 plus and he plays them LOUD!!!!! Im talking very loud and they sound awesome!!! I would like to note...he never uses the PB12/2 plus. :T

Having said that I dont think you will be disappointed with the M Series...at all for I listened to all of them and to my ears the front 3 M Series sounds better and they can play as loud as you can stand thats for sure. I dont think there would be any problem with "keeping up" unless its the S Series trying too. ;0)

I have mentioned here before that I love my Rockets they sound great and I have no desire to replace them, but if I did "since there is no longer any support" it would be with the M Series.:T


----------

